# de guerra



## freakezoid76 (9. Mai 2008)

Seit 21.12.2007 gibt es unsere kleine PvP/pvE Gilde Auf dem Realm anub arak
TS und Forum sind auch online. de guerra recria ist unsere Twink gilde. 

Bedeutung von "de guerra": 
Der Name kommt aus dem Portugiesisch


Wir sind ein paar rl Kumpels die zusammen schon einige Zeit zocken. Nun wollen wir uns an einer eigenen Gilde versuchen.Wir sind eine fun gilde die sich allerdings hohe Ziele gesteckt hat, die wir mit 5 aktiven Membern nicht erreischen und da keiner von uns lust hat sich die Finger wundzutippen und /2 zu zuflamen oder wärend eines ini runs rumwispern will. Man erreicht hir über diverse foren einen viel breitere menge von leuten. 
Wir suchen leute die net 3 mal die woche raiden wollen oder können. Wir suchen leute die durch beruf und /oder famile ihre feste Zeiten haben die sie wow spielen. 
Wir haben vor maxmal am Wochenende 1-2 mal zu raiden und unter der woche haben wir vor uns 1-2 mal abend auf 1-2h nen bg oder ne ini zu machen. ist natürlich alles relativ ..kara jeden abend 1h und 2-3 bosse geht auch^^ 
Also im Allgemei sind hir bei de guerra alle für alles zu begeistern. Jedoch sollte die truppe im zusammenspiel gut sein und man sollte sich verstehn  
Haben bis jetzt 5 70er in der gilde...2 sind noch gut am lvl der eine will Maintank werden der andere Healer ...also in 1 mon. ist ne gut Grundlage für raids vorhanden *tanks und healer* 
Wir suchen leute: 
- die wie schon erwähnt, zu regelmäßige Zeitem on sind 
- die net um 19.00uhr heulen: "ich mus noch hausaufgaben machen" oder "Ich mus noch für Mathe lernen" 
- die einen net den ganzen abend über TS die ohren voll rülpsen 
- die teamfähig sind 
- die Ziele haben, sei es PvP oder PvE 
- die sich net über WoW ihre Genugtuhung des Tages hollen ^^ Frei nach den Motto, das sie immer wen sie on sind, hören wollen: "hast du fein gemacht" und dann noch Tage net on sind wen man mal kretik ausübt.

Hir möchten wir noch kurz erklären was wir für visionen haben: 

1. Irgendwan in ferner Zukunft 25er raids (oder was sonst noch kommt) 

2. PvP ist auch ganz lustig / man sollte auch spass dran haben sonst ist man auf diesem Realm (Anub Arak) falsch 

3.Gruppenaktivitäten sind uns wichtig (von 3-25 mann alles fun) 1mal di Woche minimum 

4. Probezeit min. 1 Monate (je nach aktivität) ...auch Freunde von Freunden können dan mal rausfliegen 

5. dkp wird unabläslisch und gruppenaktivitäten werden im dkp berücksichtigt. D.h. wer viel mit leuten aus der gilde unterwegs ist und keine (4-5 std am Tag) Zeit für raids, hat kan trotzdem mal im dkp nen +item zu bekommen damit er ne gut chance hat was zu bekommen. 



Ziele der nächsten 2 Monate: 
Kara gruppe aufbaun 


Wer lust hat de guerra beizutreten wispert im game uhak/erdbeerheld oder Freakezoid an oder bewirbt sich hir im forum: http://79218.rapidforum.com


Respekt und Grüße gehn an: 

-alle ehemaligen Member von enigma. 

-Grin/Samedi (oblivien) 

-Zora (oblivien) 

-Doktor (KuE) 

-Wops 

-die nivolosen (wo mein erdbeerheld/70 healschami und mein freakezoid/70 feuermage zu finden sind) 





Ursprünglicher text würde von mir geändert


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. Mai 2008)

es gibt ein gilden forum,nur mal so


----------



## 1337Stalker (9. Mai 2008)

Ich hab beim Überfliegen des Textes nicht einmal den Realmnamen gesehen. Du solltest noch hinschreiben für welchen Realm die Gildensuche ist, wenn überhaupt hier...


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (9. Mai 2008)

dein erster beitrag, und dann gleich so nen mist. ich dachte nachdem ich kein wow mehr spiele, würde ich diese gildenwerbung nie wieder sehn. doch nun erscheinst du in gestalt des nervigsten wow gilden spamer oder so.


----------



## Derago$ (9. Mai 2008)

freakezoid76 schrieb:


> [1. Irgendwan in ferner Zukunft 25er raids (oder was sonst noch kommt)
> 2. PvP ist auch ganz lustig / man sollte auch spass dran haben sonst ist man auf diesem Realm *(Anub Arak)* falsch
> 3.Gruppenaktivitäten sind uns wichtig (von 3-25 mann alles fun) 1mal di Woche minimum
> 4. Probezeit min. 1 Monate (je nach aktivität) ...auch Freunde von Freunden können dan mal rausfliegen
> ...




doch hat er

mfg


----------



## freakezoid76 (9. Mai 2008)

^^ anub arak wer augen hat und lesen kan ist klar im vorteil...hmmm ach ja stimmt ja mann muss auch vertsehen können was man liest... prost ^^


jop gildenforum da bifinden wir uns jetzt dank moderator sorry das ich es falsch gepostet habe


----------



## Scofield-junior (9. Mai 2008)

1337Stalker schrieb:


> Ich hab beim Überfliegen des Textes nicht einmal den Realmnamen gesehen. Du solltest noch hinschreiben für welchen Realm die Gildensuche ist, wenn überhaupt hier...



habs auch nur überflogen:



freakezoid76 schrieb:


> auf diesem Realm (Anub Arak)




aber ja es gehört nicht in dieses forum


----------



## 1337Stalker (9. Mai 2008)

freakezoid76 schrieb:


> ^^ anub arak wer augen hat und lesen kan ist klar im vorteil...hmmm ach ja stimmt ja mann muss auch vertsehen können was man liest



Wie ich schon sagte: beim ÜBERFLIEGEN des Textes :-) 
Ich bin mir sowieso sehr sicher dass Du hier keinen Member finden wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (9. Mai 2008)

> Respekt und Grüße





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da kommt mir doch gleich wieder dieser Sketch von Dieter Nuhr in den Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC Creep (9. Mai 2008)

/close
Mfg


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. Mai 2008)

freakezoid76 schrieb:


> ok ok


natoll,das thema wurde verschoben und du kannst das,was du geschrieben hast,nochmal schreiben


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. Mai 2008)

MC schrieb:


> /close
> Mfg


wieso?er kann doch das noch mal verbessern


----------



## Mini Vaati (9. Mai 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> dein erster beitrag, und dann gleich so nen mist. ich dachte nachdem ich kein wow mehr spiele, würde ich diese gildenwerbung nie wieder sehn. doch nun erscheinst du in gestalt des nervigsten wow gilden spamer oder so.


dachtest du,indem du kein wow spielst,höhrt das auf?


----------



## Isegrim (9. Mai 2008)

/Thread ins Gildenforum verschoben

freakezoid76 hat die Möglichkeit, seinen ursprünglichen Text wieder in den Anfangsbeitrag zu editieren.

Mini Vaati, es gibt übrigens einen Report- und einen Edit-Button. Die sehen so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Mai 2008)

Tja das war wohl nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freakezoid76 (9. Mai 2008)

satte postings gz


----------



## Dagonzo (9. Mai 2008)

Zumindest solltest du das wieder so editieren das es einen Sinn ergibt. Im Moment tut es das jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## freakezoid76 (10. Mai 2008)

hab ich wieder ...thx für klicks auf forum page 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freakezoid76 (10. Mai 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> ich dachte nachdem ich kein wow mehr spiele, würde ich diese gildenwerbung nie wieder sehn. doch nun erscheinst du in gestalt des nervigsten wow gilden spamer oder so.




hmm warum bist dan noch in diesen forum aktiv dachte ist nen wow forum ?

 mfg


----------

